# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Nicola/Simon/Evan

## tammyy2j

Evan (the binman) is the move in with Simon as his and Nicola's new lodger. Nicola and Evan grow close and become really friendly making Simon jealous leading Simon to cheat on Nicola with a lady from the dales. Who could it be?

At first i thought maybe Nicola would cheat with Evan but it seems that Simon will cheat.

----------


## tammyy2j

Can someone please move to rumour mill sorry i posted in the wrong section

----------


## Bad Wolf

will do

----------


## feelingyellow

sounds good  :Smile:   :Ponder:  it could be the vet girl, jo, she seems the type to be up for a one night stand

----------


## chimwemwe

well we all now know that its paul that evan has eyes for

----------

